
Effect of Neck Retraction Taping on Forward Head Posture in Computer Work (2013) - amelius
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3804981/
======
cyounkins
I wish there were photos to show the tape placement.

Has anyone had luck with this or other techniques for correcting their forward
head posture?

~~~
dethswatch
[https://www.google.com/search?site=&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1...](https://www.google.com/search?site=&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1424&bih=1153&q=neck+retraction+taping&oq=neck+retraction+taping&gs_l=img.3..0i24.269.6429.0.6518.22.14.2.5.4.0.459.1698.7j6j4-1.14.0....0...1ac.1.64.img..1.18.1551.3k1BS-
tqWoA)

Basically- taping your back so that you know when you're leaning fwd.

------
fao_
This is pretty relevant for me, given that in the last two days my hands/arms
have gone completely numb. Does anyone have any other links/tips for keeping
or correcting good posture?

------
afarrell
What was the effect on eye strain?

~~~
xirtaivi
I would like to know this as well. I stopped having eye strain after I started
using f.lux and turning down the brightness on all screens.

